# C&D Exhausted Rooster review



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

The Exhausted Rooster, hilarious title with excellent tin art, was a special production for 2008. So its relatively new. Predominantly burley with VA and "a dash" of perique.

I just finished my first ever bowl - this tin was rested only 6 months.

Tin aroma - delectable fermented figginess. Reminiscent of GLP's Haddos Delight, but in a broken flake form. Kinda wet feeling in the tin.

Dried a mangled flake-bit for about a half hour on the office desk, with this AC cranking the humidity is bone dry here. Rubbed out happily into a satisfying pile of ribbon.

Used a Bjarne Rhodesian for this one, the pipe is dedicated to BurPer blends. Torched beautifully on the charring light. For a (broken) flake, it didn't expand and jump around too much. Lit up like a champ.

The figginess was present but not overwhelming. The burley stood out, unmistakably burley. The touch of sweet spice from the perique. I was driving when I started this bowl, so between slamming on the brakes and putting down the pipe to extend the one-finger-salute to passerbys, I had to relight a few times.

A superb blend. Creamy, almost buttery, from the burley. The perique is obvious, even though its supposedly just "a dash". Perfect burn, down to the heel leaving fine white/gray ash. The topping doesn't overwhelm, its there, you can taste it (rum?) but its not in the way. Just burleys rule the roost (pun, tee hee).

I think it needs more rest in the tin. I can see why they did the broken flake thing, apparently attempting to marry the VA and Perique with the burley base. Haddos is ribbon cut and it needs time to get the "melding" working, pressing into a flake kinda shortcuts that process. Still, I think it should be a year+ before one should open a Rooster tin, Exhausted or not. Time should allow the burley to pick up the VA sweetness which is kinda muted in my current tin (only 6 months age). Thoroughly enjoyable all the way through the bowl, none the less.

Kicking myself for not trying it last year and picking up a few pounds/tons in '08 to age. Now I'm gonna have to wait till 2011 for my current cellared tins. Doh :banghead:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice review Ron, I like seeing tobacco reviews here, just seems like they're aren't enough of them.....stupid TR hogging all the reviews! 

(jk I love TR)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice review. Thanks for posting. I agree with Jeff, these reviews are a big help and very enjoyable. I love to see action in this forum. When I gain enough experience that my opinion might have some value, I'll start contributing myself. I read tobaccoreviews too, of course, but would rather hear the opinions of those on this board.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds very good! I have yet to try a Bur/Per, other than the Va/Bur/Per, Reiner's Long Golden Flake you sent me in the noobie sample...that one I really enjoyed.
I believe I'll have to put this one on my ever growing list.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

One of my favorites; I always have some open. :tu
I still have four signed tins from the original release.
The tin I'm smokin' now is just over a year.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> One of my favorites; I always have some open. :tu
> I still have four signed tins from the original release.
> The tin I'm smokin' now is just over a year.


How did time treat this poultry? Does the VA flavor come through better than a young chicken?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> How did time treat this poultry? Does the VA flavor come through better than a young chicken?


I liked it right away, but it is getting better all the time.
I recently popped one of my original tins for the first meeting
of our new pipe club in Baton Rouge. The tin aroma was more 
pronounced than a fresher tin and the flavor made me glad 
that I've been putting *a lot* of this stuff away for the future.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I just opened my first tin of this tonight, and man is it awesome. I wasn't expecting the sweetness that is in this tobacco. Every puff is has a sweet fruitiness to it. i didn't give it any time to dry out after opening the tin and the flakes were a little moist. I am going to let some sit out over night and smoke another bowl tomorrow to see if anything changes.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Good reviews! You all now have me eyeballing the tin on my shelf.....hmmmm...tinned 11/2009......I guess it will wait.....


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I went back and smoked a second bowl of Exhausted Rooster, This time I let the flakes lay out for a hour and the rubbed them out completely. I'm not sure if it was the fact that my first bowl was from a freshly opened tin, or the fact that I didn't rub the flakes out, but the first bowl had a lot more of the sweetness than the second bowl. The second bowl was much more subdued than the first, but still a great smoke.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

When I jar up a big can, I leave some out to smoke.
Otherwise I pop a tin that's over a year old.
It's good either way.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I liked it well enough to buy a tin but haven't decided if its worth keeping around or not. Its at least worth a try to those who haven't given it a go.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

As a brand new pipe smoker I called Cornell and Diehl and talked to them about the limited tobacco I have tried and explained I would like to try EVERYTHING. They put together an awesome sample pack of 11 tobaccos (some across each spectrum) for me to try and call back and let them know what I thought of them so we could focus in on what I liked. 

Exhausted Rooster was one of the samples and I have to say I am in LOVE with this one. I plan on getting a bunch to start my cellar with (as in a 1lb Tin and a few 2oz tins). I didn't know tobacco could taste so good. This is a nice slow burning tobacco and yet when the pipe finally does go out I am saddened that the ride is over and I think about lighting up another one LOL. I might not get all the nuances as a newer smoker but the peppery add on in this is just a great touch IMO. 

Opening Night was another flake that they sent that is very similar to the Rooster to me (as a newbie still) but just as delicious just minus the peppery notes. I would recomend it as well and I am going to get a couple tins of that to go with the start of the cellar. 

Both of these tobaccos pushed me even further in love with the process and enjoyment of my pipe. AND now that I can do the twist method to fill my bowl I like both of these tobaccos even more  Before I read up on that I kind of shredded the flakes apart and stuffed a bowl. Much better with the twist  

There is the thoughts of a newbie  I am going to put together some posts as well on the other 9 tobaccos that C&D sent me as well and ask for some help on more tobaccos to try and expand on. 

Man I am enjoying the pipe more then I ever thought I could  I can't wait to try more  
Mike


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I just had my first taste of this today. (Thanks Diodon!)

It has a great, mellow flavor. Nice and smooth all the way through. Burns clean, nice but not an overwhelming nicotine kick.

This is one of which I'll be putting a few pounds away!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I really enjoy Haddo's Delight but find it's a little too rich in vitamin N for me. Will have to give this one a try. Thanks for the great review Ron :tu


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> ...but not an overwhelming nicotine kick.


I hardly agree! No, the kick's not overwhelming, but the reason I've made this my morning smoke is because of the swift pick-me-up. The first time I enjoyed this was first thing after I had rolled out of bed with some coffee. I stood up after the sun had finally risen, and whoa there...gotta watch those first couple of steps!

Not too sure if I'll purchase any more of this, though. I do enjoy it, but perique just isn't something I can fully appreciate.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Opened my first tin of Exhausted Rooster today. Tin date 050610, smells of sweet rum & raisin. Half way through the bowl the perique is subtle and I can taste the sweetness of the Virginia. The perique does pick up towards the 2nd half of the bowl. I would put this at medium-light in strength and a must try for the Vaper lovers.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I personally find this VaPer a bit weak and bland. The tin note is very light I personally much prefer Bayou Morning over Exhausted Rooster. I have had a few bowls of exhausted Rooster hoping it would come to me but it just doesn't do it for me.

Definitely worth a try for you VaPer lovers; it could be more to your taste.


----------

